# really big arowana



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I found this on the net.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

damnnnn.... are they edible?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know.But if they are,then thats alot of food.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

and if they arent, thats a damn waste of a mighty fine fish.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

That's an Arapaima gigas not arowana


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

everything is edible. Enormous fish. Geez


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

yes they eat arrowana in the amazon...i watched a video on it in spanish class, thats actually what sparked my interest to get back into fish keeping.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

accr said:


> That's an Arapaima gigas not arowana
> 
> 
> 
> ...












arrowana's dont get that big


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> yes they eat arrowana in the amazon...i watched a video on it in spanish class, thats actually what sparked my interest to get back into fish keeping.
> [snapback]803627[/snapback]​


You must have arrowana confused with something else dude, arrowana are not found in the amazon, they're a predominately asian fish (with a few variants that come from AFrica and Australia I believe)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> You must have arrowana confused with something else dude, arrowana are not found in the amazon, they're a predominately asian fish (with a few variants that come from AFrica and Australia I believe)
> [snapback]803686[/snapback]​


And you sir are wrong. There are Asian aros, there are South American aros, there are African aros, and the are Austrailian aros. Maybe a little research will help inform you


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

that thig has to be like 7+ feet, looks like it could eat the guy holding it


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

silver aros are from the amazon


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh man i really thought that was an arowana


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

thats not a piranha (wrong forum).
uhmm very nice too!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great fish, not an arowana though but an arapaima. And there are arowana species living in the amazon (black and silver aro's).

Again great fish, wrong forum


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

accr said:


> That's an Arapaima gigas not arowana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks damn close,I searched for arowana and yahoo and that came up as a pic.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You must have arrowana confused with something else dude, arrowana are not found in the amazon, they're a predominately asian fish (with a few variants that come from AFrica and Australia I believe)
> [snapback]803686[/snapback]​


Ya,mostly asian fish.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have an empty 10g i wish that they did nto kill it


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You must have arrowana confused with something else dude, arrowana are not found in the amazon, they're a predominately asian fish (with a few variants that come from AFrica and Australia I believe)
> [snapback]803686[/snapback]​





armac said:


> And you sir are wrong. There are Asian aros, there are South American aros, there are African aros, and the are Austrailian aros. Maybe a little research will help inform you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





351winsor said:


> Ya,mostly asian fish.
> [snapback]804311[/snapback]​


i'm not exactly sure where they are found (rivers), but they are found in south america (black and silver aro's). they are predominantly asian in the fact that there are more species of asian aro's than the others.. the most common are the silvers. i would say that for quantity of a species that exist in this world, silver aro's are predominant , since they are common, cheaper in cost than the others, and are easier to breed than the others in captivity (thus lower cost for the hobbyist).. although breeding farms currently are breeding asian aro's. if the asian strands were.. the asian aro's would no longer be on the endangered species list.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice huge fish LoL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Arapaima are awesome fish, but it's no piranha nor piranha food (well, not in this picture), so:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

SpAzZy said:


> i'm not exactly sure where they are found (rivers), but they are found in south america (black and silver aro's). they are predominantly asian in the fact that there are more species of asian aro's than the others.. the most common are the silvers. i would say that for quantity of a species that exist in this world, silver aro's are predominant , since they are common, cheaper in cost than the others, and are easier to breed than the others in captivity (thus lower cost for the hobbyist).. although breeding farms currently are breeding asian aro's. if the asian strands were.. the asian aro's would no longer be on the endangered species list.
> [snapback]807563[/snapback]​


here is some arowana info to get things straight in this thread regaridng arowana.

amazonian arowana, there are 2 of these

silver arowana - Osteoglossum bicirrhosum (common)
black arowana - Osteoglossum ferreirai (not so common)

asian arowana, only one of these (but quite a few colour morphs and hybridized colour morphs)

Scleropages formosus (endangered in wild)

auustralian arowana, there are 2 of these

Scleropages jardini (common)
Scleropages leichardti (extremely rare)

anyway cool pic

dixon


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats not an arowana, its an arapaima gigas


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, that's an Arapaima Gigas. Though not exactly the same as an Arowana, they are still Osteoglossiformes and make them closely related.

As far as different species of Arowana, the most commonly kept, Osteoglossum bicirrhosum, hails from South America. The Black Arowana, O. ferreirai is also from South America. Jardinis, Scleropages jardini, are from Australia along with S. leichardti. Asian Arowanas, and there is only ONE species, S. formosus, are from Asia. What you consider to be different species are actually geographical variations and color morphs.


----------

